# If you think you know...



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The idea is to say things that you think would violate many people's generalizations about various composers or eras or genres or performers or whatever; i.e., exceptions to (what someone may perceive as) the norm. For instance: 

If you think you know Baroque music, try Rebel's The Elements. 

If you think you know Rossini, try Sins of Old Age. 

If you think you know Pollini, try his Nono album. 

Etc....


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not totally related but on the same spirit: 

If you think that when tou start really liking classical music you'll be fine with just one recording of each work you really like, think again


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

tgtr0660 said:


> Not totally related but on the same spirit:
> 
> If you think that when tou start really liking classical music you'll be fine with just one recording of each work you really like, think again


Good enough!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If you think you know GG, try his recs for Sibelius and Brahms Intermezzi.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If you think you know Cziffra, listen to him play Baroque. Angel 35611, circa 1958.

[ or here: http://www.amazon.com/Vol-4-Couperi...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1331484616&sr=1-3

Pretty expensive though.]


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you think you know Neville Marriner, try his Bruckner Symphony 0 "Nullte".


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If you think you know wagner...


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

If you think you know GG (again), get this CD.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> If you think you know wagner...


American Centennial March


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

tgtr0660 said:


> Not totally related but on the same spirit:
> 
> If you think that when tou start really liking classical music you'll be fine with just one recording of each work you really like, think again


I am fine with just one recording of every piece I own.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If you think you know Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos no.2 and no.3, try Earl Wild.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this idea, makes me think laterally. Interesting.

Here's a trio that come to mind straight off, and I was surprised when I "discovered" these works which show a totally different side to these composers -

*Shostakovich *- his only operetta, Moscow Cheryomushki

*Schoenberg *- _Cabaret Songs (Brettl-Lieder), _composed in 1903 when Schoenberg was working as a conductor in a cabaret in Berlin - that's where _Pierrot Lunaire _came from, partly! - these bitter-sweet songs hint at how he may well have composed an operetta, if he'd gone in that direction (the genre kind of past it's golden age though by that time). There are good recordings of these cabaret songs with Jessye Norman and more recently Measha Brueggergosman.

*de Falla* - Going on with the vocal theme, quite a few of de Falla's _7 popular Spanish songs _and esp. his lyric opera _La vida Breve_, show a kind of less aggro dissonant side to him, they come across as kind of less modernistic & more poetical compared to the _Ritual Fire Dance _and all that more serious stuff by him, but still showing a strong Spanish flavour. Could mention _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_, but that is a very popular 'serious' work already.


----------

